# The Tale of the Rum Potjie



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

The right mixer is key....being a retired Navy guy, I've tried a spirit or two over the years. While in Peru, Confined to the dock area-due to recent kidnappings, I tried Pisco. Nastiest stuff that ever passed my lips, I'd rather brush my teeth daily with Tequilla! Well we go to Chile and end up in a ski resort, someone gives me a drink to try...won't say what it is or what's in it...I cautiously sip and it's muck like a whiskey sour, only it's a Pisco sour...never in a million years did I think it was possible to enjoy Pisco...it's all in the mixers!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

James, I must laughing a lot if I read you story.
This Rumpotjie is so much leker and have a legendary status by my friends and guests, that they by every meeting at my house longing to this stuff.
At now, the spring is here and the first fruits wait for me to collect them for the next 30 Liter of this ambrosia.
Two kilo of strawberries and 3 liter of my best rum are in the cask for now, next week the cinnamon will follow and the whole procedure begins again like last year.
At christmas time every friend around the world get this very private gift from me. It is a pitty that the elk salami not arrive you and my friends from Canada and USA.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

James, It really is a pity that you never got that salami. I bet you the Bio-terrorist squad guys had it at tee. I ate mine it with my pocket knife in front of the campfire snarling at every person that came within ten feet of me. It is in cases like this that I am glad I stay in Africa with lazy sniffer-dogs.

The rumpotjie has become a special treat in my house. Myself and Heidi love to eat it with plain vanilla ice cream. 

Thanks again Frank. It is a very special gift.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bossie,
Yesterday I book my flight for next year, from 27.January to 11.March, I promise you I have some Liter of rumpotjie and deer / boar salami along for my friends.
In six weeks my right arm is out of the plaster cast and then I try to hunt some deer and boars to make some salami again. Supply for next year :wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Bossie,
> Yesterday I book my flight for next year, from 27.January to 11.March, I promise you I have some Liter of rumpotjie and deer / boar salami along for my friends.
> In six weeks my right arm is out of the plaster cast and then I try to hunt some deer and boars to make some salami again. Supply for next year :wink:


I can hardly wait. I just had the best Waterbuck curry for supper. Who said Waterbuck stinks? I will also start stocking up for your visit.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> I can hardly wait. I just had the best Waterbuck curry for supper. Who said Waterbuck stinks? I will also start stocking up for your visit.


As you know Bossie, I eat all what is eatable, from cow lips to rumen. Ruhan eat here by me the first time horse meat and I think he was very satisfied with the taste.
I hope we sit next year together at a camp fire and have a good tea and Waterbuck curry together.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I must be honest, if you dont yet have any hair on your chest, our mate Frank's Rum Potjie will give you hair on your chest! WARNING!! TO BE TREATED WITH RESPECT!


----------



## Shadow Man (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you, Matatazela, for your entertaining and thorough review! i'm quite certain the hair on my chest would vanish quicker than the hair on my head has if I were to sip that concoction!



Shadow Man


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, gentlemen. All I can really say to sum it up is that the Rumpotjie is treasured and savoured, and never offered lightly! Frank is an awesome buddy, with a real flair for the good things in life! Gesundheid - or is that Weidmansheil, Frank!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Well, gentlemen. All I can really say to sum it up is that the Rumpotjie is treasured and savoured, and never offered lightly! Frank is an awesome buddy, with a real flair for the good things in life! Gesundheid - or is that Weidmansheil, Frank!


Thank you James for you kindly words !!!
For me the real flair of the good things in life is to have friends like you and all the other mates around the world. The Rumpotjie is only one spice in my soup of friendship and companionship.

Enjoy the naweek

Frank


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

It is too bad that the salami never got through to you James, it was excellent! Good thing you got the Rum Potjie though, I also can attest to its mule like kick! I had a child with a cough, and gve them a teaspoon one night. The cough went away immediately as you can imagine. But only for a little while. Very soon, all my kids were making themselves cough so dad could give them some 'cough syrup'! They all got to try a little, and they all enjoyed it. Amazing stuff Frank, and much appreciated. I only wish the moose jerky I sent you had gotten through.

Makes me think though, when the second package I sent you arrives, you may find something in there that you could experiment with for a small batch of Rum Potjie, a 'Canadian' flavoring maybe? :teeth:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

That was really strong but still good stuff
Frank your bushpig is still waiting for you

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Stefan,

Please tie the Bushpig at any strong pole.
I have booked my next flight from 27.January to 11. March 2011.
Let us speak at this hunt on the e-poos way.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Still waiting......*

I am still upset that my package never arrived at my house! I was fortunate to have some of the strong stuff during my visit to frank in January. 
Frank, in stead of sending it my the postal service in December, rather bring my parcel in your suitcase when u visit next year!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ruhan said:


> I am still upset that my package never arrived at my house! I was fortunate to have some of the strong stuff during my visit to frank in January.
> Frank, in stead of sending it my the postal service in December, rather bring my parcel in your suitcase when u visit next year!


Ruhan,

Paul gave last week a bottle of my special rum to you.
Here a advice from a pro drinker of this stuff : Please be careful after drinking this lekker rum, if one drop by water afslaan hit you shoe it burns a hole in this shoe.:wink: :darkbeer:

Gesondheid !!!! Maat


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Karoojager said:


> Ruhan,
> 
> Paul gave last week a bottle of my special rum to you.
> Here a advice from a pro drinker of this stuff : Please be careful after drinking this lekker rum, if one drop by water afslaan hit you shoe it burns a hole in this shoe.:wink: :darkbeer:
> ...


This stuff sounds like (triple distilled)x3 which makes 'witblitz',water.


----------

